# The Canon EOS R6 manual is available for download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

> For more page-turning fun, you can now download the manual for the Canon EOS R6. The manual is available here.
> 
> Canon EOS R6 Body $2499
> *Canon EOS R6 w/24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM $2799*
> Canon EOS R6 w/24-105mm f/4L IS USM $3599



Continue reading...


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 30, 2020)

Here i am reading the R6 and R5 manual while i'm looking for a $600 dollar used 7D mark II.

I'm poor.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jul 30, 2020)

I want this camera too, but I may wait for the first (or second) price drop. As a hobbyist I don't really 'need' it. I have a 5DIII that still works. 

One question I had...I thought this had a 12FPS mode and a 20FPS mode, but I didn't see anything about 20FPS in the manual. Was I confusing it with the R5?


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 30, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I want this camera too, but I may wait for the first (or second) price drop. As a hobbyist I don't really 'need' it. I have a 5DIII that still works.
> 
> One question I had...I thought this had a 12FPS mode and a 20FPS mode, but I didn't see anything about 20FPS in the manual. Was I confusing it with the R5?


Bottom of page 234.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jul 30, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> Bottom of page 234.


Thanks! I was looking in the 'drive' section, which was not the right place, obviously.


----------



## Jack Jian (Jul 30, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Here i am reading the R6 and R5 manual while i'm looking for a $600 dollar used 7D mark II.
> 
> I'm poor.


I got a 7D for about $280 years ago. Continues to work perfectly till I accidentally dropped it into a lake with non weather sealed Sigma 17-50. But the lens survived till today (maybe due to less electronics and easy to dry). 

It has been fully used from how it looks and when I test the shutter count with ML, it already clocked 860k+ ! What a badass workhorse! It has better high ISO performance then modern Canon 24MP sensors. 

7D series are truly a toughened workhorse. Get one if you can find it cheap. Canon's shutter life is crazy good.


----------



## Tyler_CR13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Interested to see the recording limit on high frame rates. I wonder if this is set to prevent over heating?


----------



## Joules (Jul 30, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> I got a 7D for about $280 years ago. [...] It has better high ISO performance then modern Canon 24MP sensors.


Does it though?





__





Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com









__





Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting






www.photonstophotos.net


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 30, 2020)

This is the manual I've been waiting for. I think the R6 will be great for events, and, when framed properly, just as good for portraits. I can use my R for higher resolution portraits, generally more formal, when very large prints (which, for me is about 17x22 max) involving families are needed. Even then, I can't really seen too many scenarios for "people" photography where 20 MP is deficient.

As for weather sealing, I don't like taking pictures in the rain. And I have too little time to go on long nature hikes and trips. Most of my lenses are weather sealed, so that pretty much covers my needs. Top LCD? Again, I can't think of many scenarios where I really need one. Sure, a few where the camera is lower down, near the ground, perhaps in bright light, but, really, with the tilt screen on the back, that won't be any big deal either. In fact, most of the time I use a tripod, the camera is ABOVE eye-level, where the LCD won't help. I'm hand holding an events camera 85% of the time, and in such a case I just look at the back screen to change settings in preparation for a new shooting scenario.

Another point about the weather sealing: In my experience, dropping a camera or, worse, having it stolen, presents more of a risk than weather conditions. But that is because of what I said above: I just don't like shooting in bad weather. Plus, in our hot and humid conditions, weather sealing does not prevent being careless in such a way as to allow mold/fungus to form in a lens. That said, I think the weather sealing on this is as good or better than the R and 80D, both of which have been fine.

Time to curl up with a good manual!


----------



## Frodo (Jul 30, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> It has better high ISO performance then modern Canon 24MP sensors.


The 7D was my least liked Canon dslr. I found the noise at even modest ISOs to be inaccepable. The sensor in my M3 is dramatically better.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2020)

Frodo said:


> The 7D was my least liked Canon dslr. I found the noise at even modest ISOs to be inaccepable. The sensor in my M3 is dramatically better.


The 7D and 7D II iso performance can be radically different depending on the RAW processor you use, I never got on well with either but I have seen remarkably good results from others who were using other software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> I got a 7D for about $280 years ago. Continues to work perfectly till I accidentally dropped it into a lake with non weather sealed Sigma 17-50. But the lens survived till today (maybe due to less electronics and easy to dry).
> 
> It has been fully used from how it looks and when I test the shutter count with ML, it already clocked 860k+ ! What a badass workhorse! It has better high ISO performance then modern Canon 24MP sensors.
> 
> 7D series are truly a toughened workhorse. Get one if you can find it cheap. Canon's shutter life is crazy good.



I too have found the shutters to be quite resilient. The stated shutter life spec is not an actual mean failure rate, but rather a bit of an arbitrary setting of expectations. In point of fact, the shutters that go can go at 40,000 or 40 shots. There is higher likelihood of wear at the mid-to-high six figures shutter counts. My 7D2 went for 750k shots. No doubt, someone still has it somewhere out there, firing away.

When people query me when I sell a camera, they always ask for the shutter count, and I find it so odd that one that is 5,000 is seemingly valued much more than one with a 30,000 shutter count. I've played this in the market by buying used cameras (I try to buy all used, when possible) at high shutter counts to be cost efficient. The 1DX's I've owned were almost all >200,000 clicks by the time I owned them, and I probably broke even after reselling.

The Sony bodies I just sold were generally used with electronic shutter, so the shutter counts were extremely low. This will likely become more the norm as readout speeds increase, negating much of the benefit of a mechanical shutter.


----------



## Joules (Jul 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> The Sony bodies I just sold were generally used with electronic shutter, so the shutter counts were extremely low. This will likely become more the norm as readout speeds increase, negating much of the benefit of a mechanical shutter.


If such crazy shutters as the one found in the R5 become normal, it won't matter anymore either. I'm still shocked by that 500,000 rating.

I wonder how the OLED wear holds up over the years, that may or may not be a more relevant point of failure for those mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 30, 2020)

Not clear if the audio adjustments can be set DURING recording. "freely" during recording as in contrast to having it set "automatically" during recording. Or freely only before recording? I know for sure some Canon's do not allow adjustments during recording so hope this one does.


----------



## Jack Jian (Jul 31, 2020)

Joules said:


> Does it though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have


Joules said:


> Does it though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go, something other than my experience (but people looks more at "test" so) ...and high ISO noise performance is not equivalent to DR. DR and noise is unrelated. I have in the past shot with all those bodies in comparison and yes, it's the same in real world too. Is it a concern? No, that difference doesn't matter s*** in real world. It's just a "number" fo the sake of it.


----------



## Joules (Jul 31, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> Here you go, something other than my experience (but people looks more at "test" so) ...and high ISO noise performance is not equivalent to DR. DR and noise is unrelated. I have in the past shot with all those bodies in comparison and yes, it's the same in real world too. Is it a concern? No, that difference doesn't matter s*** in real world. It's just a "number" fo the sake of it.


I'm not sure if I understand your reply. It seems you are offended? If that is the case, sorry. That was not my intent.

I simply saw a statement that seemed wrong to me (7D beating the 24 MP sensor) and supplied some evidence for why I believe so. And sure, I accompanied that with a pretty short comment that left a lot up for interpretation. But we've had a good share of people equating lower resolutions to better low light performance (a phenomenon only observed when making a flawed comparison of different magnifications) and I projected that to you. So sorry. 

Dynamic range in modern cameras is almost exclusively limited by noise. DR depends on Well capacity of the individual pixels and the noise floor (basically, how far you can raise shadows before noise drowns out details to an unacceptable degree). The amount of noise added to an image by the electronics is both responsible for a loss in DR and the difference in noise we see in those high ISO shots I linked to.


----------



## Skux (Jul 31, 2020)

Am I reading this right? The camera can do 4k with EF-S lenses with a crop?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

I should be able to access 8K IPB even with an SD card as long as it has v60 speed--and it does; it's v90. (based on table on p 904) Nevertheless, no 8K option appears.

I'd seriously like to warm my hands, so wondering what's up.

On the other hand, it seems willing to let me record ALL-I, 59.94p in 4K, which the manual says it shouldn't do without a CF-E card.

Could 59.94 be played back at lower speed for a sort of poor-man's slo mo (at half speed rather than quarter speed as 120 would do--I don't have access to that either, no CF-E card) or will playback just automatically run at 59.94p?


----------



## zampi1! (Aug 4, 2020)

I have looked through the R6 manual, Have you noticed the section called "EF Lenses Supporting 12 Shots/Sec. Continuous Shooting" on page 851? I have a EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM. It is NOT supported for 12 shots or faster, only the following are:
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM
EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
EF70-200mm f/4L IS II USM

Will there be a firmware upgrade? I can afford the EF-RF adapter for what I shoot, but not the RF version of the 70-200..


----------



## Jack Jian (Aug 5, 2020)

Joules said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your reply. It seems you are offended? If that is the case, sorry. That was not my intent.
> 
> I simply saw a statement that seemed wrong to me (7D beating the 24 MP sensor) and supplied some evidence for why I believe so. And sure, I accompanied that with a pretty short comment that left a lot up for interpretation. But we've had a good share of people equating lower resolutions to better low light performance (a phenomenon only observed when making a flawed comparison of different magnifications) and I projected that to you. So sorry.
> 
> Dynamic range in modern cameras is almost exclusively limited by noise. DR depends on Well capacity of the individual pixels and the noise floor (basically, how far you can raise shadows before noise drowns out details to an unacceptable degree). The amount of noise added to an image by the electronics is both responsible for a loss in DR and the difference in noise we see in those high ISO shots I linked to.



No, I wasn't offended, sorry if it sounded like one as I am not strong in English. 

I agree with you, and thanks for being considerate with your response.


----------

